# CPU overheating



## gaurav3282 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey guys I am having a problem with my CPU temp earlier it used to be around 30-35 C ideal and 50 C Max but now it remains 46-48 C ideal and 60+ C on load.I have applied thermal compound properly and that also of good quality.But the problem still persists.Please give a solution to my problem...


----------



## Skud (Sep 7, 2012)

Which CPU? And what thermal compound have you used? And when have you recorded the previous temps?


----------



## gaurav3282 (Sep 8, 2012)

Intel Core 2 Duo E 4500... I use real temp to notice the temperature of CPU and GPU and even have watched the temp rise in the boot screen menu... I used cooler master thermal compound and even used lower grade one when the temp used to be normal and way down lol.But now I dont know what has happened when I am using a better thermal grease then also temp are 45-55 normal and 60+ on load...


----------



## Naxal (Sep 8, 2012)

Some time dust in heatsink reduces the air flow in and around the fins to cause increase in temp. If that is the case they cleaning may may  help..


----------



## gaurav3282 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hahaha bro please don't mind I am not a NOOB in this case I have done everything cleaned the heat sink,cabinet and every possible cause of overheating which I knew but it is not helping me in anyway.That is why I started this thread for some expert to help me...


----------



## Naxal (Sep 8, 2012)

gaurav3282 said:


> Hahaha bro please don't mind I am not a NOOB in this case I have done everything cleaned the heat sink,cabinet and every possible cause of overheating which I knew but it is not helping me in anyway.That is why I started this thread for some expert to help me...



Please mind it, I am a noob 

Just tried to put a point in which help me some time ago..

One more Noob question to ask, is you CPU is over or under clocked by any chance , please verify that also about the vCore value too.

C2D E4500 comes with speedstep and idle technology as you know for sure, check if that is by any mistake turned off from BIOS or not ?? That as we know lowers the speed in idle 

Sorry again for noob type reply, just shared my view.


----------



## gaurav3282 (Sep 8, 2012)

CPU is neither under nor overclocked... vcore is also set to auto rest I have have never changed anything from my BIOS.... I just have changed from 32 bit to 64 bit recently but that does not make any sense of overheating... I am confused what the problem is


----------



## Skud (Sep 8, 2012)

May be some additional processes running in background. Is EIST turned on?


----------



## Pravas (Sep 8, 2012)

Well this happened to me once and I realized it was my cabinet fan that would stop spinning after a while. Replaced it, problem fixed


----------



## aloodum (Sep 8, 2012)

@@ gaurav...kidnly try to do the following:
CPU hsf area:
1st: Clean the hewat sink...remove as much dirt from the fins, top fan. Remove the old thermal paste .If possibel clean the base of heast sink,ie the are which makes contact with cpu with rubbing alcohol/surgical spirit for ur chemist.If you fail to procure the same, dab some aftershave on a cloth and clean the surface.

Same for your cpu heat spreader section, ie the the top of the cpu.Clean the surface.
If you feel uncomfy about liquid cleaning part, just make sure both surfaces are free from oil an grime.

Now apply a paper thin corating on the cpu heat spreader. I repeat, paper thin. The only pupose of a thermal conductor is to fill up the air gaps in the conatc are of ur cpu heat spreader and the heat sink.Too much paste will make it act like an insulator. Or , the easiet way is to put a dab of the paste on the centre of the cpu and put the hsf on, as under pressure, the paste shall spread out. For visual reference refer imgaes on google. Loads of them.

I assume you are using the paste that do not need a curing time. Look on the side of your packet and lookout for the word "needs curing time" or something. If so then it needs  a few hours of thermal activity to actually start performing to its optimal level. 

Next ,hows the things inside the cabinet? Are wires and connectors hanging around? have you added a gfx card lately? 
If so please look up on cable management and ensure proper air flow...
As some one suggested ensure that ur exhaust cabinet fan, fixed on the rear side of the cabinet is working.
And finally the EIST, ensure its turned on in Bios, Then in windows, use cpu-z utility to monitor CPu speed in MHZ...u shall see the CPu speed varying
And last of all, cpu temps depend on the ambient temps prevalent... Good luck!


----------



## dan4u (Sep 8, 2012)

when & what thermal compound did you apply? if you applied too much or too little it can cause heating. also there are breaking-in / curing periods for different thermal compounds for them to work optimally.


----------



## gaurav3282 (Sep 8, 2012)

well well well thanks everyone but I should tell my fans working perfectly,wiring perfect,thermal compound applied properly not more not less....  the problem still persists  I guess there is some backrnd task is making some problem but whenever I open the task manager it shows system usage 50% and when I open the process indicator there is no such process using the CPU... sad I cant even figure out the problem HELP GUYS HELP thermal compound applied [cooler master]

and regarding EIST it is enabled in the BIOS...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2012)

After cleaning, did you apply the TIM correctly once again? (remember that you need to clean the existing TIM completely before applying new paste)
Just asking, as it is one of the very common mistakes made by first timers.


----------



## gaurav3282 (Sep 8, 2012)

@ d6bmg bro I am not a first timer if I am new to thinkdigit and I have lesser posts does not mean I am a first timer  Just a talk bro no offenses  I have done every thing possible which one should do but still... leave it man I shall buy a new i5 2500K sooner **** this one and thanks everybody for your help... really appreciated


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Cpu usage 50% means something running in background which you cant figure out. It may be a problem with recent software installation. You changed from 32 bit to 64 bit? Did you install any 16 bit apps such as old dos programs? If not then it might be a virus that causing problem. Reinstall your windows, that might help.


----------



## dan4u (Sep 8, 2012)

when did you apply the thermal compound ? because each thermal compound has a breaking in period. eg the artic silver 5 (an industry standard) has 200 hrs breaking-in period . so what cm model did apply?


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2012)

yep, not every CM TiM has similar quality - so it's important know specifically which CM TiM Op has used ??

@ OP - make sure cpu fan is running at correct speed - do a visual inspection / read bios monitoring values / use HWinfo app and post the sensor windows screenshot and a cpu-z screenshot.

and even if background app are loading the cpu 50% while gaming cpu usage will be near to 100% on both cores - so run IBT for 10 mins and watch for maximum cpu temps on HWinfo and post it in here.


----------

